# R.I.P Amethyst



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Geez, I'm just not having any luck with Betta's lately. I went to give them their night feed and just found my pride and joy CT female dead when I saw her not 2 hours ago swimming around without a care in the world. It's been about 3-4 days since she was in the spawning tank with Helo, who died (a totally different way too, so they're not connected..he floated...she sank and grew fuzz) and I kept an eye on her because she did have some bad injuries. I treated her with multi-cure and some sea salt for good measure. She was eating very well and been acting totally herself so I assumed she was fine. Now to find her just dead for no reason.... Now I am going to have to find yet ANOTHER female CT...when she was hard enough to find in the first place! I even bought 2 CT males especially today for her to spawn with. There goes that idea out of the window!

The temperature has been fluctuating here a little lately but all my other fish are fine so I don't think it was that. I cleaned the tank out 100% 2 days ago and all was well.

I'm just dumbfounded. And a little sad, for the first time in a long time over the death of a fish. I was so excited to have her spawn with a red male I bought. Was hoping her Steel blue/purple colour and his red might produce purple fry. Will never find out now.

Anyway, I'm moving through the grief . Once again just wanted to share my loss and keep all my fish forum friends up to date on what's going on in my Betta Breeding house!

Have a great one guys...later


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear what happened...I have one quick question. Why would you use salt to treat wounded bettas? Wouldn't the salt harm her with her open wounds?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nope, it's like with humans...slightly salty water (saline) will help to heal wounds. I only added 1/2 tsp of sea salt/ga (NOT table salt) to the tank with some multi-cure. I do that with all my injured Bettas, always have.


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Salt is good to treat diseases but not open wounds. Scaled fishes are okay with salt but not fish who don't have scales like corys. The scales will protect them from the salt but if they have open wounds...


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

When it comes to salt, you don't have to use sea salt, you just have to make sure it is non-iodized. It's the iodine in the salt that hurts the fish.


----------



## jaded12 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

jdwoodschild said:


> When it comes to salt, you don't have to use sea salt, you just have to make sure it is non-iodized. It's the iodine in the salt that hurts the fish.


Oh...thanks for the info.


----------

